# there goes the feeder



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

don't have to worry about feeding with this guy around. He's been sitting around the yard all day.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been hearing a hawk everyday for a couple of weeks. Haven't seen it catch anything yet and there are plenty of birds and squirrels. It's just a matter of time.


----------

